# Which TTFer am I?



## Confusticated (Jan 15, 2004)

This is like the threads "Which Elf am I?" and "Which Man am I?" But with TTfers instead of Men and Elves. How it works is that whoever figured out the TTFer in question gets to give a clue for another member.

Example:

I am a moderator and named after a popular character from The Hobbit. Which TTFer am I?

Answer: Beorn.

Wow! How fun! 

And MAYBE if people don't start chit chatting for pages at a time and stop the game the thread will last a while.


So... here we start:

I initiated a gathering of fans of a popular female LotR character. Which TTFer am I?


----------



## Arvedui (Jan 15, 2004)

Rhiannon.


I have the name of a character from Farmer Giles of Ham, but not spelled correctly. Who am I?


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 15, 2004)

chrysophalax.

I suggested TTF get a forum about JRRT himself, and then they started one! Who am I?

psst... Arvedui... want to see how long we can go without anyone else playing?


----------



## celebdraug (Jan 15, 2004)

i'd join in but till not i dont know any of them! i have not been here that long and dont know most members that well


----------



## Niniel (Jan 15, 2004)

I know the last one but I'm not gonna say


----------



## celebdraug (Jan 15, 2004)

*shakes head!* Just say it!


----------



## Celebthôl (Jan 15, 2004)

I have a few ideas so ill just paste um down as i dunno who...

Gothmog?
Aulë?
Elgee?
Anc?
Arvedui?


----------



## Arvedui (Jan 15, 2004)

Nóm said:


> I suggested TTF get a forum about JRRT himself, and then they started one! Who am I?


Not sure there... Lhun?


----------



## Beorn (Jan 15, 2004)

It was Anc.

I'm a hobbit, and a queen.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 16, 2004)

Dang, the first one I don't know. . .(I didn't "know" the one about Anc, but he would've been my first guess!). . .and that's the one I join the thread during.


Hobbitgirl?


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Jan 16, 2004)

Mrs.Maggot.?


----------



## Arvedui (Jan 16, 2004)

Mrs. Maggott (queen of Farmer's Wives )

DANG! Lhun beat me to it!


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Jan 16, 2004)

But still your answer was better than mine !

So, it's your turn!


----------



## Arvedui (Jan 16, 2004)

Yay, thanx! 

I have served evil since the beginning. Who am I?


----------



## Niniel (Jan 16, 2004)

Huh? Anc? I thought I was the one who asked for a forum about JRRT. In fact I'm sure I asked for one, and it was up a few hours later. Maybe Anc asked for one too, but Beorn actually said in the first post that he made it because I asked for it. Learn your history, people


----------



## Celebthôl (Jan 16, 2004)

Arvedui said:


> Yay, thanx!
> 
> I have served evil since the beginning. Who am I?



Grond? lalalalalalalala *is making the post 10 characters long*


----------



## Arvedui (Jan 16, 2004)

Nooopeeeee


----------



## Gandalf White (Jan 16, 2004)

I really have no idea, but my guess would be *Snaga*.


----------



## Rhiannon (Jan 16, 2004)

BlackCaptain?



Nóm said:


> I initiated a gathering of fans of a popular female LotR character. Which TTFer am I?


I was a _trivia question!_ This is _so cool!_


----------



## celebdraug (Jan 16, 2004)

if you come to think about it, there can be more than one answer for a question


----------



## Beleg (Jan 16, 2004)

Ulairi.

And Niniel is right, she started the thread about the whole creator thingy.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 17, 2004)

Whose turn is it then?


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Jan 17, 2004)

I dont know about Ulairi... werent they the names of the Nine? I would say Belcho_Melkor or however you spell it.


----------



## Niniel (Jan 17, 2004)

Isn't it Kahmûl?


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 17, 2004)

I just remembered: JanitorofAgnmar.

Of course!

Do I get it?

If so, "This member is the most stereotypically American member, according to another member, on the forum. . .especially considering that he/she is from South America."


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Jan 18, 2004)

Eriol? _Stupide americain..._  Nah... I like his poetry!


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 18, 2004)

Eriol. . .he told me it was too easy because of the lack of South Americans on the board.


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Jan 18, 2004)

This member is the star upon Alatáriel's finger...


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 18, 2004)

Nenya! 

This male member co-founded a section of TTF with several levels.


----------



## Talierin (Jan 18, 2004)

Ulairi and the Guild of Tolkienology?


----------



## Úlairi (Jan 25, 2004)

Wha? Being talked about behind my back am I?


----------



## Goldberry344 (Jan 25, 2004)

hm. this game reminds me of finding nemo... "Its a fish with a nose like a swoooord...."

sorry. had to say it.


----------



## celebdraug (Jan 26, 2004)

We can do that when you arent here


----------



## Arvedui (Feb 2, 2004)

Hey, Lantarion!

Was Talierin right?
If not, I propose Grond.


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 2, 2004)

I was thinking of Grond actually!  Huzzah for Barmy Arvy. 

Neeext.


----------



## Beleg (Feb 3, 2004)

Arvedui we are waiting!


----------



## Arvedui (Feb 3, 2004)

Don't be hasty, I don't live inside TTF (I think...) 

Next person:
I am a Texan, and also The Ladies' Dwarve. Who am I?


----------



## Aulë (Feb 3, 2004)

That would have to be Gamil Zirak.


----------



## Arvedui (Feb 3, 2004)

Whoa! that was quick! 


You're next.


----------



## Aulë (Feb 3, 2004)

"I once debated against Eriol for a very _long_ time."


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Feb 3, 2004)

Could it be Snaga?


----------



## Aulë (Feb 3, 2004)

Nope.........


----------



## Manveru (Feb 3, 2004)

Is it, by chance, Thol... I mean Celebthol?


----------



## Aulë (Feb 3, 2004)

Yep, good ol' Celebthôl and his crazy debate about religion. 

You're up.


----------



## Manveru (Feb 17, 2004)

Ooops...sorry for a little (yeah, right) delay... hope you're out there, aren't ya?

Q: _"She who walks alone..." around UK_


----------



## Turin (Feb 17, 2004)

That would be Celebdraug , I think .


----------



## Manveru (Feb 18, 2004)

Hmm... I think you're up (though you spell too fast, I guess).
Bring it on, Turin.


----------



## celebdraug (Feb 19, 2004)

Turin, you spelt my name wrong! i dont think he should post next for that


----------



## Manveru (Feb 19, 2004)

Cool down, draug (don't get too stressed). It's probably only a little slip of a finger, that's all. Don't be so harsh with that, after all, I got the meaning...


----------



## Turin (Feb 19, 2004)

Whoops, sorry draug, I was in a hurry. Alright here goes, "I'm a member that tried to get the post counts banned a couple months back" . I know its easy but its the only thing I can think of.


----------



## Beleg (Feb 19, 2004)

Give some other hint. there are too many people who tried to get the post count banned during early fall.


----------



## Gandalf White (Feb 19, 2004)

That is rather vague, but I'd guess *Snaga*.


----------



## Aulë (Feb 19, 2004)

lol

I guess *Me*, along with the _majority_ of the forum.


----------



## Confusticated (Feb 19, 2004)

Hmm.. I'd say me, being that Turin felt the need to bring in and kill 'Nom' in HLG's old Ridiculous Story for the reason that she was to blame for the post counts being removed for a trial period. Though, as others have pointed out here, I was not alone in it... so maybe Turin isn't talking about dead Nom.


----------



## Glory (Feb 19, 2004)

Grond?? I'm just guessing .


----------



## Turin (Feb 20, 2004)

Yeah, it was Nóm, she was the person who started the first thread about it. 



Nóm said:


> being that Turin felt the need to bring in and kill 'Nom' in HLG's old Ridiculous Story


strange, I don't remember this  .

BTW: My quote tags don't work.


----------



## Confusticated (Feb 20, 2004)

'Once long ago I was leader in plans to work through _The Silmarillion_ slowly, and post a discussion thread for each chapter.'


----------



## Manveru (Feb 20, 2004)

ithrynluin?


----------



## Turin (Feb 20, 2004)

Arvendui? Or maybe Anc?


----------



## Aulë (Feb 20, 2004)

Maedhros??


----------

